# moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi



## atigrato

*Q*uel est en français l'équivalent de l'italien" moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi"?
*M*erci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Atigrato,
Ce serait bien d'avoir le contexte d'utilisation. Je connais le dicton italien ainsi que sa signification, mais je ne connais pas d'équivalent exact français. On pourrait dire, avec un sens élargi et plus actuel "Méfie-toi de ce que tu ne connais pas, de ce qui ne t'est pas familier".


----------



## lucio_75

salut,

j'ai trouvé ça dans le Garzanti

prends ta femme dans ton village et les bœufs dans le voisinage

mais je ne suis pas sûr que cette expression soit vraiment utilisée...


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Lucio,
De fait, j'ai déjà vu sur ce forum, mais jamais entendu utiliser, comme d'ailleurs actuellement la très grande majorité des dictons et proverbes. Une époque révolue...


----------



## schwi77

atigrato said:


> *Q*uel est en français l'équivalent de l'italien" moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi"?
> *M*erci



je suis présentement en italie et quelqu'un me l'a dit en rigolant... vue que je suis canadien j'aurais surement la chance d'entendre ce proverbe plus qu'un italien... les réponses de lucio et matoupaschat semblent juste


----------



## Fooler

Moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi....prendre/avoir comme épouse une femme qui est de ton village (même Pays) comme connaître et savoir faire paître les bestiaux qui sont à nous.


----------

